# A visit by a mate.



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Deborah De Williams is a breast cancer survivor and marathon runner.
In October 2008 Deborah and her Border Collie, Maggie set off from Hobart to run around Australia in an anti-clockwise loop to raise money for the National Breast Cancer Foundation (NBCF).

Halfway through her run, just outside Darwin Deborah tripped over Maggie and broke both her feet.

After 7 months spent recuperating Deborah was inspired to start her journey again by a email from a fellow breast cancer survivor saying; "If you can survive breast cancer and run around Australia then I can survive secondary breast cancer".

Read the full story  here.. or follow her on  Facebook...

Last year when I was demonstrating the TWC in Launceston, Tasmania, I met her husband Alistair and his friend Cranston… who took Luke and me under their wing and made sure that our stay in the Apple Isle was memorable… I had a great time…

Yesterday, I got a call from Alistair saying he was at the Caboolture Showground and would I be home… he would like to visit…

Deborah had just finished the day's run… in Caboolture… about 2 Kilometres from my house… and Alistair had flown in for a week to be with her as she runs through Queensland South East…

Alistair and Owen [Deb's Dad] dropped by for a quick visit and a few beers. Unfortunately having run all day she was in her own words…

Stinky and in need of a shower

Still and all it was great to catch up with Alistair and to meet Owen… who by the way was fairly impressed with my workshop and my woodwork…Thanks Owen…

Could not let a photo opportunity go by… so.. sorry mate…









He is the good looking bloke in the pink t-shirt… and while I think about it… where did all they grey come from???


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Great story, Larry.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Amazing.

I'm grateful that the world never seems to run terribly low on people willing to put themselves SO far out there for the benefit of others.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

This is certainly a worthy cause. I think almost everybody has a family member or friend that has dealt with this. I'm definitely showing this post to my wife, who participated last November in the Susan G. Komen 3-Day Walk For the Cure, a 60-mile walk to raise money for breast cancer research.

This is definitely taking that idea to an entirely different level, and I applaud her for it!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

A great story that brings a smile. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Great story Larry. It is always fun to have friends over.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

LarrY: A great cause. Glad you were around to provide a little support for her run.

Give her our best wishes on a safe run and the contuination of her recovery.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Some people are pretty amazing. I'm sure she will inspire many others to fight back instead of giving up. It seem that there are so many different ways to save people.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Awesome! Live Life to its Fullest. We never know what cards we'll be dealt.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great story and Photo Larry . I hope to meet you both when I run around the world but haven't figured the ocean part out yet )


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, it's good to see everyone back in form, after the HUGE cyclone that hit ya'll. I had you in my thoughts, mate!!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Larry, don't you wish you could stop time and make these visits last until you can't stand it any longer? lol I want to try that once. loll Great story, great visit, great mates and a great cause. Please pass our best wishes along.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Larry;

Sounds like a great visit. If I ever make it down under, you can count on me calling you for a visit, and some real beer!

Lee


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Many a friend has been made from this site. That is why it is my favorite!


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Fantasic that she is doing this and that you got to be a part of it.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

Larry, got a moher and sister that are survivors. Tell her at least one in the USA is proud of her and hoping she does well for herselfover there. Nice that you guys had a great visit.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for sharing Larry , my wife is a surviver from breast cancer 
so all the best wishes from the north to her and all who had to fight with it

take care 
Dennis


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I missed this when it was originally posted. Great story, Larry.


----------

